# Flies, castors etc.



## trojon (Nov 8, 2007)

Just recieved a shipment of flies, which were meant to be curly wing castors but ended up as being about 100 curly wing flies in a tub...

Can these be kept in a fridge to keep longer, or will it be too cold?

Also when castors are bought from a fishing tackle shop, can they be hatched? Or are they dead? If so that would mean buying maggots to pupate right?

And when it comes to gut loading - what is the most efficient method, and what is the minimum time required to gut load?


----------



## Gurd (Nov 8, 2007)

TroJon said:


> Just recieved a shipment of flies, which were meant to be curly wing castors but ended up as being about 100 curly wing flies in a tub...Can these be kept in a fridge to keep longer, or will it be too cold?
> 
> Also when castors are bought from a fishing tackle shop, can they be hatched? Or are they dead? If so that would mean buying maggots to pupate right?
> 
> And when it comes to gut loading - what is the most efficient method, and what is the minimum time required to gut load?


Casters from the fishing shops are the pupae stage of either blue bottles (normal maggies) green bottles (pinkies) house flies (squats)

Keep them in a tub with room for the flies to fly and they will hatch, temperature determines time taken.

I keep them in a tub with a net lid and hole for my pooter plugged by a bit of sponge and gutload them with honey for a couple of days before feeding to mantids

They do tend to get a bit smelly after a while tho


----------



## Rick (Nov 8, 2007)

For me I just put the maggots in a 32 oz deli container and place on a shelf. When they hatch I use a syringe to give them honey through a hole cut in the side. When I need flies I put the entire container in the freezer until they slow down. I feed them honey every other day. You do not need a water dish or anything complicated for them.


----------



## trojon (Nov 10, 2007)

Right well i've been using "set honey" which is still pretty liquidy, organic ofc.

Although I've not seen the flies eating it, just walking on it or avoiding it? Are they meant to instantly go for it or do they just go as and when they want to feed?

Not seen many dead flies, so i guess they should still be alive due to feeding right?


----------

